# LED Headlight Driver for LS trim



## ChevyLuver (Feb 12, 2018)

*LED Headlight Decoder for LS trim*

Hi all, first post here! :yahoo:

I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze LS.

The LS trim comes with Halogen bulbs in traditional non-projector halogen housing.

Will an LED conversion kit require a decoder installation to prevent CANbus errors? 

I have found plenty of fanless H11 LED's that can fit inside the housing of the headlights with the stock seal/dust cover but am concerned about whether I will need more room to install the decoder inside the housing.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! There are many good LED lights that will work fine for the 2017 Cruize with no headlight modifications required. Also, all good LED conversion kits feature built-in load resistors and can-bus modules for compatibility with the modern vehicles. Usually, this information is noted on the box or in the product description if you order a kit online. 
Here is a good example of the H11 LED bulbs that feature everything needed to work in the error-free mode. Though, that is not the only option availabe. 
And here is the link to the generic installation instruction for these LED upgrade kits. 
Hope this helps!


----------

